# Experience with the Opposite Sex



## mezzoforte

I know I'm not the only 16 year old who hasn't had their first kiss, but I feel like I am, lol. >< I've never even hugged a guy that wasn't related to me...Who can relate?


----------



## thelonelyloner

All I've done is hugged a girl. I am in the same boat as you.


----------



## mezzoforte

Well at least you've hugged...>_>


----------



## Lisa03

You're not alone. I am 19 and I have never had a first kiss or been with a boy at all.


----------



## Fitzer

I'm 17 and the farthest I've gone with females is hugging. I've hugged two girls who weren't related to me. One of them was a random intoxicated chick who I hung out with briefly at a pool last year. The other one was a friend of a friend and she only hugged me because she was hugging everybody else at a party. I froze when she came up to me and asked me for a hug so I just said "Uh...sure" and it was the most awkward hug of my life.


----------



## kenny87

I'll be 21 in a month I never have even hugged a girl let alone anything else so no you are not alone.


----------



## tigerlilly

i didn't get my first kiss until two months before i turned 18. i know it feels like it will never happen, but i promise it will.


----------



## mezzoforte

Yeah, one day. I don't want to rush things, because I want it to be special.


----------



## purplerainx3

I'm in high school and I've never even hugged a guy either.


----------



## Listen

I'm in the same boat about the not being kissed thing. I get hugs daily, though, from a guy on my bus, a guy in my Algebra class, and a friend who's name I keep forgetting. I used to hate them but my friends are huggy people.


----------



## mezzoforte

Lol, you're lucky, Listen. xD I want huggy friends~

Is anyone nervous about having their first kiss? I'm excited, but pretty nervous, I mean I don't even know how to lol. ><


----------



## Saekon

I was surprise-hug-raped *cough* by the opposite sex once, it was not pleasant, the feeling you're about to get a beating is not a good one. Good thing it was just some girl who thought it would be funny to hug me.


----------



## tigerlilly

Saekon said:


> I was surprise-hug-raped *cough* by the opposite sex once, it was not pleasant, the feeling you're about to get a beating is not a good one. Good thing it was just some girl who thought it would be funny to hug me.


opposite sex? lol it says you're female.


----------



## defoe

Fitzer said:


> I'm 17 and the farthest I've gone with females is hugging. I've hugged two girls who weren't related to me. One of them was a random intoxicated chick who I hung out with briefly at a pool last year. The other one was a friend of a friend and she only hugged me because she was hugging everybody else at a party. I froze when she came up to me and asked me for a hug so I just said "Uh...sure" and it was the most awkward hug of my life.


i allways get huges when they kinda hug everybody...
but its still a good feeling to atleast be included


----------



## Saekon

tigerlilly said:


> opposite sex? lol it says you're female.


Welcome to the interwebz .


----------



## Amanda123

Me too. I've never kissed a guy but I've hugged plenty. I've kissed on the cheek but even that is extremely awkward for me..


----------



## gordonramsay

24 and never been kissed


----------



## Georgina 22

I've only hugged or kissed (cheek kisses) family members. Never like a boyfriend or a guy I really like


----------



## shakeitup

i am 18 and i haven't even had a first kiss :rain. but to be fair, i'm kinda hideous oke. heheh


----------



## Blue Tyde

I'd hug all of you if there wasnt a screen and millions of miles between us. So a E hug from me. But ya your first kiss should be something special from someone special. So no worries yknow itll come. Love you alll ;D


----------



## Pure Phobia

I'm a senior in High School and I've only hugged. I was actually planning to kiss a girl this weekend after a movie, but I found out yesterday she has developed a relationship. Now I feel plain hopeless.

I don't really get hugs anymore because I don't really know any more girls. I think it's my looks that put all of them off, since I ain't exactly attractive, but I'm the kindest person. Being kind ain't enough though, I've discovered.


----------



## Will1

I am 17 and I have never gone further than hugging. Or drunk people making out with the side of my head.

I feel uncomfortable around people sometimes because they're always talking about who slept with who on Mondays after the weekend and I've never done anything like that.

Don't worry, you're not alone  I feel alone when this happens every single time at school. Even my teachers talk with my classmates about their sex lives. People probably think I'm just being immature


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

Hugged a few girls, that's about it.


----------



## habsfan31

Im in the same boat, a little bit of hugging, but thats it.


----------



## mezzoforte

I really want to cuddle with someone...it seems warm and amazing.


----------



## Rixy

I hug regularly with a female friend. I was really distant with it at first. Apparently I'm really comfortable


----------



## TurningPoint

I hug sometimes. Feels awkward, like I'm not meant for hugging lol.


----------



## imt

I've hugged, touched, kissed, and I've even made it to home plate. Lately, not so much.


----------



## freakzilla

mezzoforte said:


> Well at least you've hugged...>_>


I know the feeling, all my friends have have female friends and they hug each other and stuff and I always get excluded.:cry

I think they are scared of me, like "OMG look at that guy, he must be a serial killer":cry

Edit: I hug, and play rape with some of my male friends but I wish I could be just and playful and easy going with girls.


----------



## Rixy

freakzilla said:


> I know the feeling, all my friends have have female friends and they hug each other and stuff and I always get excluded.:cry
> 
> *I think they are scared of me, like "OMG look at that guy, he must be a serial killer"*:cry
> 
> Edit: I hug, and play rape with some of my male friends but I wish I could be just and playful and easy going with girls.


One girl actually said that to me :b

She was probably kidding but oh well, now I make jokes about who I'm going to target next whenever I see her :b


----------



## freakzilla

Rixy said:


> One girl actually said that to me :b
> 
> She was probably kidding but oh well, now I make jokes about who I'm going to target next whenever I see her :b


Nice to see you can laugh about it. I usually get nasty comments from the only girl I've ever liked. oke She's the yellow one.


----------



## Rixy

freakzilla said:


> Nice to see you can laugh about it. I usually get nasty comments from the only girl I've ever liked. oke She's the yellow one.


Girls have said a lot of horrible things to me too. Some would sit next to me just so they could make fun of me all lesson. Which would be the cause of my reluctance to socialise with more women (Even though I find it easier to open up to them when I feel comfortable, oddly enough).

I'm sorry to hear she's given you nasty comments. Are you sure she's just teasing you? In a playful way I mean...


----------



## oohsandaahs

Yeeeah. I'm 17 and all I've done is hugged... :/


----------



## kabby

I'm only 15, but yes I'm with you, it feels like I'm the only one in the world who hasn't kissed anyone or had a bf. I know guys have shown they're attracted to me, but I'm much to shy to talk to them. It really sucks


----------



## 88 Fingers

I, too, am sixteen and have yet to be kissed.

For some reason it doesn't really bother me too much. I'll just wait for the right person to come along.


----------



## Leary

This is one of the reasons why I feel like my life is just hopeless. I went to a ****ty alternative school instead of regular school like everyone else so I didn't really make any friends there. I was hugged by a girl exactly one time when I was like 14, but I'm 22 now and I've gotten nowhere since.

That's why I'm in such a constant state of depression. Everything I missed out on is just going to be awkward and meaningless when I finally accomplish it. I've never had a female friend at 22, never been kissed, haven't hugged a girl since that one time. And it's too late for any of that to have any meaning because I'm too old to be so focused on it.


----------



## HipHopHead

mezzoforte your a good looking girl, its almost hard to believe youve never even hugged a guy. in my city girls that look like you have to fight guys off with a bat, with that being said, dont be too eager to jump into a relationship because the first guy that has the balls to walk up and talk you up could be a major douche, you know what im sayin? 
Stay true and you'll get whats due
here you go :squeeze lol...


----------



## Darkrian

^^ Oh yeah, definitely true....guys here will drop everything they are holding and sprint down the street just to talk to you and then you get together with them and realize they all smoke and have been in jail at least once (exaggerating a bit but you get the idea)

you're really cute by the way mezzo :blush anytime I see a cute girl anywhere I go it always hurts deeply inside as I realize how lonely and hopeless things can be in ever being intimate with the opposite sex and just experiencing it.

So yeah, that being said, I've never kissed...closest thing I have come to is hugging but I don't feel any kind of connection by doing it as I am obviously not in a relationship with them. Infact, I have never been a relationship for obvious reasons. I have had a few girls like me in the past few months but turned them down cause of my social anxiety plus anxiety about having to take the bus to their house or how to get to the movie theater or whatever it is...or how to arrange plans...ughh......and the other girl that wasn't very attractive (didn't like her cause of this) said she would kiss me on the lips if we met up somewhere but I turned that down as well cause I don't really want that burned into my memory of me simply just satisfying her lust and having me just kissing for the heck of it to get it over with ...I am very sensitive to "firsts" when it comes to anything so I tend to want to do it but I also must be smart.


----------



## portrait

I've hugged only one guy... a lot. But he initiated almost all of them and he hugs everyone. Lol. I've not had my first kiss yet though. The only time I ever really think about it is when I see people(my age and younger) making out. It makes me feel behind on everything.


----------



## nescio

I didn't get to the part of even talking to a girl (or talking at all).. even if I need something..


----------



## Freiheit

I made the mistake of making out (my first time ever kissing a dude) with this d-bag on my 18th birthday, and then some. Thank God I had half a brain and didn't let it go any further. I was clueless though that he was using me because I never had a guy ever show an interest in me like that, who I actually liked. But yeah, if I could go back I would undo it because it wasn't a good experience. :um


----------



## Music Fan

I'm 15 and I never talked to any girl or had a girlfriend,or kissed a girl,or hugged a girl 
My Relationship with the opposite sex is at it's worst
Unlike all of my friends

I wish I was Gay.....


----------



## freakzilla

Music Fan said:


> I'm 15 and I never talked to any girl or had a girlfriend,or kissed a girl,or hugged a girl
> My Relationship with the opposite sex is at it's worst
> Unlike all of my friends
> 
> I wish I was Gay.....


You got time to fix it. If you have friends then they must have female friends who you might like, just say hello and eventually someone somewhere will find you attractive.:yes


----------



## mathman

Only handshakes here.


----------



## HipHopHead

Olazet91 said:


> I made the mistake of making out (my first time ever kissing a dude) with this d-bag on my 18th birthday, and then some. Thank God I had half a brain and didn't let it go any further. I was clueless though that he was using me because I never had a guy ever show an interest in me like that, who I actually liked. But yeah, if I could go back I would undo it because it wasn't a good experience. :um


I hate guys like that so much... boils my blood........


----------



## rawrguy

i didn't kiss a girl until i was 19. i could really use a hug right now though (from anyone)...


----------



## Exhumed

17, still haven't kissed a girl. I've hugged plenty of times and gotten kisses on the cheek, I've had a couple opportunities to kiss a girl but i got too nervous and ****ed it up.


----------



## Hamtown

I haven't had a hug in a very long time or infact any good interactions with girls.In my earlier years of high school i did get alot of hugs, i didn't think of it much then but now they'd be really nice to have.Not because i'm sad but touching just feels really good.


----------



## intrikate

I've hugged, but only when the other person initiated it, and not regularly. 

A few days ago it was my leavers prom...I was sitting down with my friend and one of the guys came and complimented us and kissed us on the cheek...yeah I think thats the closest I got to being kissed. I made a weird shocked face after that...I hope no one was looking haha


----------



## stranger25

I'm 19 years old and I never even had a girl as a regular friend let alone a girlfriend. I don't think I talked to any girl for more then 15 minutes either. That's how inexperienced I am I guess. Next year my teen years will be over and I never got anything out of them. Nobody really knows how awful it is for me to cope with this stuff. I know there are other guys out there like this but trust me it sucks. So please be out there and wait for me mysterious girl whoever you are. Hope I find ya.


----------



## Mellowchicken

I can totally relate: never been kissed, let along hugged by the member of the oppostie sex, and to make matters worse, my older and younger brothers and younger sister have ALREADY had their first kiss and ARE also dating. *sigh* It doesn't make me feel any more better


----------



## Twisted Muffin

Ya, I can relate. In fact, I almost got my first kiss in an ambush by some guys in my class. At least I can throw a punch...or two. This has happened quite a few times, but no where near as close as that time But yeah, I have no experience whatsoever and see no hope in the near future.


----------



## tigerlilly

Exhumed said:


> 17, still haven't kissed a girl. I've hugged plenty of times and gotten kisses on the cheek, I've had a couple opportunities to kiss a girl but i got too nervous and ****ed it up.


i got my first kiss at 17. eventually it'll happen, even if you "**** it up" lol.


----------



## lost in stereo

It's not that I never talked to boys. In fact. I've always been friends w/ guys. But more like I'm their buddy.
So. Haven't had my first kiss, I'm 16. But I think Some of them hugged me.


----------



## cookiedough

I'm 15 and the farthest I have gone with a guy is holding hands and hugging :/

Oh and I've only had one boyfriend before, it was kinda a mess cause of my SA. I really liked him too but wasn't able to show it cause of my awkwardness. :mum


----------



## scarpia

tigerlilly said:


> i got my first kiss at 17. eventually it'll happen, even if you "**** it up" lol.


Hope you don't mind if an old geez comes in here. I saw the topic and decided to let you know what can happen. You shouldn't really just wait for it to happen - especially if you're a guy. I used to think that. Went through high school, then college, then ........... finally age 32 got a kiss. Really. Then the 40 year old virgin situation - yes THAT can happen too. Ugh.

If you're in high school don't worry about it too much. The time to deal with this stuff is college. It's a pretty free environment and everyone's single and available. If you wait past that it gets harder and harder. Then it gets hard to find single people - most get married by 30.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

It's true, maybe if you're a girl you can wait, but if you're a guy and you wait for things to happen on their own, they won't happen for a long time.


----------



## guitargirl

I'm 16 and I've never had my first kiss either. One of my guy friends kissed me on the cheek, but that's the extent of it. And I'm sure we all have in our minds this huge scenario of how perfect it will be. Don't spend everyday worrying about when it will happen though. The truth is, mezzoforte, you WILL meet a guy. It may seem like it will never happen, but there is a guy out there for you.


----------



## FakeFur

Back in 8th grade, I kissed 3 guys during a meaningless spin-the-bottle game at a party. 

Other than that, I have absolutely zero experience with guys. This past semester in college in particular, really made me realize how little I've known for so long.


----------



## Music speaks

I'm 15 and I haven't had my first kiss yet either. I can't even remember ever hugging a guy. I think it would be a great experience though. I want my first kiss to be special. But, high school relationships are usually shallow and rarely turn out well. At least, that's what I've noticed. 
I'm sure the time will come for you, just hang in there!


----------



## chems

Im 17 and never had my first kiss either!! Just when i found my perfect guy and was going to get my kiss, i had to mess everything up and reject him just because i was nervous!! after that day i always avoided him and one day we just stopped talking.


----------



## blackirish

> I'm 15 and I never talked to any girl or had a girlfriend,or kissed a girl,or hugged a girl
> My Relationship with the opposite sex is at it's worst
> Unlike all of my friends
> 
> I wish I was Gay.....


Lol, really? I'm gay and the dating pool is ridiculously low. You have to go online to meet other people, which I'm incredibly uncomfortable with, and if you're lucky you'll meet a potential somebody that only lives 2 hours away! It sucks, I don't expect to have a relationship until college.
Hmm, I suppose this thread doesn't apply to me anyway.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I'm in the same boat as you guys are.

I have no experience at all with the opposite sex, it makes me feel...inexperienced lol.


----------



## Funkasaurus

I'm 17, nearly 18, I once held hands and cuddled with some girl I went out with for a short while. Very little happened between us because I was too shy to do anything or make any sort of move [I wouldn't have ever asked her in the first place if I wasn't pushed] - which eventually lead to her breaking up with me. I could only talk to her in length over the phone. That is the only real relationship I had and it was years ago.

I still have yet to kiss anyone. I'm still too shy to engage with girls a lot of the time and I don't have any as close friends.



freakzilla said:


> I know the feeling, all my friends have have female friends and they hug each other and stuff and I always get excluded.:cry
> 
> I think they are scared of me, like "OMG look at that guy, he must be a serial killer":cry
> 
> Edit: I hug, and play rape with some of my male friends but I wish I could be just and playful and easy going with girls.


I know _exactly_ how you feel.

One of my friends once thought I was gay because I hug guys a lot and stuff but I almost never do anything with girls. (I feel I should just clarify that I have nothing against homosexuality)



Fitzer said:


> ... The other one was a friend of a friend and she only hugged me because she was hugging everybody else at a party.


I swear there was an occasion where one girl hugged everybody else [literally, *everybody* else] in the room except for me :um


----------



## boosh

Funkasaurus said:


> I swear there was an occasion where one girl hugged everybody else [literally, *everybody* else] in the room except for me :um


that's happened to me, i got a handshake after she'd hugged everyone else. not that i was bothered about not getting a hug, i just felt so embarrassed.

the furthest i've ever gone was when playing spin the bottle at school back when i was 10. when i was about 5, i had this old childhood friend and i remember kissing her, but i doubt that really counts as a first kiss, lol.

it doesn't help that i go to an all boys school either. can't stand my school at all


----------



## Tohru

Yeah ivebonly hugged guys before. When I do hug them I don't want to let go I just wanna stay in their arms for a long time.


----------



## zeptron

I've had a boyfriend and a girlfriend, and I barely kissed my boyfriend (never in public! PDA makes me panic!) and I hardly even touched my girlfriend. I ended up breaking up with both of them- it wasn't fair to them that I was so scared to have any physical contact.


----------



## Cofeendcancer

I'm glad to find this forum and especially this thread. I'm 18 single male and neverhad a gf or a real kiss. Life feels so empty. I deal with avoidant personality disorder and at first I signed up for suicdeforum but dug around those threads and found a hotlink to this place.


----------



## baseballdude

17, never had a girlfriend but i have had several friends that are girls. I can't seem to get out of the friend zone. The farthest I've gone with a girl is a hug and a kiss on the cheek. Embarrassing.


----------



## A11

16, never had a gf. I was hugged when I was 7 by a girl in my 1st grade class that was crazy about me. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## millyxox

Never had a boyfriend,never talked to a guy.I grew up without a father figure it was always me & my mom so I tend to be uncomfortable near guys.The only guys I can talk too are gay guys.


----------



## Rixy

Tohru said:


> Yeah ivebonly hugged guys before. When I do hug them I don't want to let go I just wanna stay in their arms for a long time.


Guys might feel the same when they hug you. I feel like that sometimes with my friend


----------



## kid a

yeah its a really good idea to wait and not do it just to say you did but give that to someone that understands all of you


----------



## michaell

*i can totally relate*

i havent had a girlfriend or date in my life, except for when i was 12 and 13 i had a few girls like me, and one of those girls i kissed once (it was only a peck), but i have to wonder: could it be that these girls simply liked me because i was an early bloomer and thus more "manly" than the other kids who hadnt yet hit puberty?

the dating scene seemed so much simpler and easy when i was 12 and 13, after that age i couldnt even get a date, and am now baffled by the idea of getting a girl, people are so much more socially and emotionally advanced than me now, i have always been behind socially, but not by all that much, i really felt like i was getting closer to normal and was catching up to everyone sociallly when i was around 12-13 years old, but then right when i was about to catch up, everyone else just seemed to take off and "explode" socially while i was still maturing socially at the sluggish pace i was, relationships that people were having :both romantic and friendly, got much more complex and difficult for me to understand ,etc. i am so far behind socially that the last time i got invited to a birthday party was in 2004, and the last time i hang out with a friend (outside of a youth group organization or something ) was in 2005.

also i have never really been able to know when to hug , the only time i know when to hug is when you will never see the person again and it is at the end of a summer camp. hugging baffles to me, as does any form of physical touch , espescially with girls. i seem to lack the ability to know how close an acquaintenship or friendship actually is , i choose not to hug or flirt because of it: if i hug, pat, tickle ,etc. to soon in a friendship the other person would likely be thinking "creeper" and tell all their friends about my blunder so they can avoid me too. so to avoid this i dont engage in physical contact. this is bad though since flirting with a girl usually involves teasing , joking, sarcasm, and playful slapping.


----------



## cblack

Im 17, and i can defo relate.


----------



## michaell

*.*

haha, i cant even talk to the SAME sex without my heart beating a hundred miles an hour due to the anxiety, asking a girl out while displaying confidence to her is out of the question. lol , i havent had a kiss or date in 4 years, i had my first kiss and date at 13, it was just a peck kiss and I never even got a second date.


----------



## Bbpuff

I'm 13 and have gone out with a few guys in elementary. Only one in middle school though. I holded hands, been kissed on the cheek and hugged with males. I haven't had my first kiss though.. Well, in 2nd grade I played truth or dare with my boyfriend and his older sister. she dared him to kiss me. and he started puckering so.. I puckered back . _ . I really don't consider that a real kiss though .. S:


----------



## Anonymouz

I had a girlfriend for 6 months when I was 14. A few peck kisses, nothing more. It ended because she didn't think that I liked her because I never did anything that suggested I did. I must have really sucked at expressing my emotions back then lol.

Recently, I realized that I have never flirted with a girl in my life which probably a reason why I'm single. Not really sure how. Compliments and playful teasing I guess.


----------



## Manic Monkey

I am still awaiting my first real kiss, at fifteen.


----------



## 00100101

im 18, have never kissed nor hugged a girl (me initiating it) nor have a relationship

i was kissed when i was about 5-ish, but i doubt the girl even knew what she did,
a girl did hug me a few years ago (15-ish) but i think that may have been a dare as she & her group of friends were laughing :/


----------



## saffant

I haven't talked to a girl unless it's formal academic stuff (not even working together, but just cuz they confronted me), let alone made any sort of physical contact... you could say I respect myself too much, but no it's mainly the anxiety.


----------



## truthandtime

honestly you should never feel pressured into having a "hug" or "first kiss" with the opposite sex. I can say that although I can't relate, the times that I have kissed the opposite sex have not been worth it. To be honest with you I regret each time because they have made my anxiety far worse. I didn't wait for someone truly special and I feel like I lost a big part of who I was everytime I kissed these people. You need to make sure that you do these things with someone special and not rush into anything. It's not worth rushing. Trust me take your time. All good things come to those who wait. 
Love, *truth and time tells all*


----------



## TimeAndDetermination

I'm 16 (17 in January), and still haven't had a first kiss
okay well i've kissed a few guys but it never meant anything...first was when i was like 6 or 7 and it was my next door neighbour...and we were just curious best friends...other than that, i've kiss maybe 2-3 other guys playing truth or dare and spin the bottle but it was just like a peck (and the last one was like 4 years ago) I get lots of hugs (from girl and guy friends)...but i've never been the one to ask for them. This summer was the first time i asked for a hug, and i was honestly so hard for me, just to ask. (i asked one of my guy friends who was down for the summer and i didn't know if i was going to see him again before he left) but i was happy i did =) 

When i was younger i never gave hugs, and hated being kissed by family, and ( i have no idea why) but i never said "i love you" to ANYONE...because i didn't know if i actually did...finally when i was i think 11-12 I built up the courage and one night before going to bed i told my mom, and it made me so happy! Now i'm able to say it, but i don't just throw it around like a lot of my friends do. 

Yeah so now, I love hugs, and cuddling...but i've only ever cuddled with a guy once, last summer at summer camp. I feel so left out, all my friends have bf/gf and i'm all alone =( I've been asked out by a few guys...but no one i've ever been remotely interested in. I don't think i could ever muster up the courage to ask a guy out. And i don't know how to go about flirting, i'm scared i'm going to end up making a fool of myself =( The only guy i've ever gotten even a bit close to was that guy at summer camp, and i could have dated him if i wanted, but he lives hours away, and he recently text me saying he thought i was sexy and he wanted to **** me...so umm yeah no i'm sorry i'm not going to be used by some hormonal immature boy! (he's a year younger then me) 

And also my friends every once in a while tease me about being a lesbian ( i have nothing against lesbians/gays) but i'm not one. And i hate it when the tease me!

I''m sorry that this was so long, but i just wanted to get it off my chest...it's been there for way to long. 
thanks
hugs!


----------



## Freiheit

truthandtime said:


> honestly you should never feel pressured into having a "hug" or "first kiss" with the opposite sex. I can say that although I can't relate, *the times that I have kissed the opposite sex have not been worth it. To be honest with you I regret each time because they have made my anxiety far worse.* I didn't wait for someone truly special and I feel like I lost a big part of who I was everytime I kissed these people. You need to make sure that you do these things with someone special and not rush into anything. It's not worth rushing. Trust me take your time. All good things come to those who wait.
> Love, *truth and time tells all*


 I agree. I wish I could undo what I did in the past because it was meaningless and I was, in a way, tricked into it anyways. I hated myself for it, and ended up very hurt. I'm never EVER going to rush into this stuff ever again.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

girls will hug me every now and then but im not the type to hugg them, i guess im just not all that comfortable with it... and as far as dating goes i just started


----------

